# Alex Ross, on Pop meets the Classics



## 2011 (Jan 30, 2011)

An interview with Alex Ross - the music critic of The New Yorker and author of "The Rest Is Noise" - who talks about his new book "Listen to This" and pop music that cross the border into classical music and classical music that cross the border into pop music, including Igor Stravinsky, Steve Reich, The Beatles, Bjork, Radiohead.

http://200-percent-blog.blogspot.com/2010/12/alex-ross.html


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information, i am curious to check out some more information. :trp:


----------



## 2011 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi janealex, what do you mean: I am curious to check out some more information?


----------

